# RCI for Disney



## itradehilton (Aug 22, 2009)

Just scored a July 4th week reservation at Disney Boardwalk Villas last night. Also saw a couple opening at two other Disney properties. I couldn't get the reservation to confirm online so I had to call the reservation agent and she handled it all so quickly.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Dropping II was a great move by DVC*



itradehilton said:


> Just scored a July 4th week reservation at Disney Boardwalk Villas last night. Also saw a couple opening at two other Disney properties. I couldn't get the reservation to confirm online so I had to call the reservation agent and she handled it all so quickly.



Isn't it nice to have DVC with a real exchange system rather than the games of various system priorities and date and size  limitations II used to play? Once Marriott goes to it's own internal system II will return to afterthought status as they deserve.  The quality resorts already belong to SFX and for general use RCI Points or Redweek, TPI and a few others are real weeks options (I'd avoid RCI Weeks in general but they can be useful on a limited basis).  

DVC's switch to II was one of the main reasons we got out nearly a decade ago.  Later dropping all paid membership with II turned out to be an even better move for sanity, reduced spam call phone usage(!) and the pocketbook. The only exchange compnay we pay for now is RCI Points and it is a very good value for the dollar system.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> Just scored a July 4th week reservation at Disney Boardwalk Villas last night. Also saw a couple opening at two other Disney properties. I couldn't get the reservation to confirm online so I had to call the reservation agent and she handled it all so quickly.



Congrats!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Isn't it nice to have DVC with a real exchange system rather than the games of various system priorities and date and size  limitations II used to play? Once Marriott goes to it's own internal system II will return to afterthought status as they deserve.  The quality resorts already belong to SFX and for general use RCI Points or Redweek, TPI and a few others are real weeks options (I'd avoid RCI Weeks in general but they can be useful on a limited basis).
> 
> DVC's switch to II was one of the main reasons we got out nearly a decade ago.  Later dropping all paid membership with II turned out to be an even better move for sanity, reduced spam call phone usage(!) and the pocketbook. The only exchange compnay we pay for now is RCI Points and it is a very good value for the dollar system.



I used to sing the praises of RCI, but not since they dropped our trading power, so we can no longer see DVC.  I am pretty digusted with RCI and won't be using them anymore.  I am a true convert, having so many DVC opportunities taken away in one weekend, and I will remember 5/30/2009 for years to come.  I wouldn't have deposited three of my weeks with RCI, had I known I wouldn't get DVC with them.  And the only thing in Orlando that I can get in the way of Gold Crowns in RCI are resorts with one-in-? rules, which are also to the detriment of exchangers.  RCI is horrible, and I don't recommend them.  

However, congrats to all of the Hilton owners who are getting the DVC's,  which I don't understand wanting them, because the Hiltons in Orlando are very nice, and that would the value of having Hilton points, wouldn't it?  Can you avoid the 1-in-4 with owning?  That has always been a consideration for us, but if owning doesn't help with the 1-in-4, we will just trade into the Marriotts through II and deposit our RCI weeks into Points, where I can get Disney.

I cannot go to the Hiltons for another three years.  I don't want to go to Orange Lake, and I still cannot go to Summer Bay for about another year.  Yes, John, RCI is the best. 

Just call me bitter and color me green with envy that others didn't lose their ability to get great Hawaii and Disney availability.


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 22, 2009)

There was no mention of a  1 in 4 rule, so I am trying to get a second week at Disney to extend our stay with an ongoing search. Since I don't have to deposit any points until the reservation is made I find the exchange process quite easy. The benefit to staying at a Disney property is the extra hours at Disneyworld and it takes less points for the reservations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2009)

There IS a one-in-four rule for Hilton, and that was what I was talking about. 



itradehilton said:


> There was no mention of a  1 in 4 rule, so I am trying to get a second week at Disney to extend our stay with an ongoing search. Since I don't have to deposit any points until the reservation is made I find the exchange process quite easy. The benefit to staying at a Disney property is the extra hours at Disneyworld and it takes less points for the reservations.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 22, 2009)

*SOrry to say owning does not get around the 1 in 4 rule at HGVC*

*Can you avoid the 1-in-4 with owning? That has always been a consideration for us, but if owning doesn't help with the 1-in-4,*

we own HGVC ....Seaworld

when we try to trade into International or Seaworld with one of our other RCI weeks, it "greys" us out and says we have to call VC due to the "rule" ( we have been there within last both on exchanges and points bookings ).....so owning does not have its priveleges when trading in......


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2009)

lawgs said:


> Can you avoid the 1-in-4 with owning? That has always been a consideration for us, but if owning doesn't help with the 1-in-4.
> 
> We own HGVC ....Seaworld.  When we try to trade into International or Seaworld *with one of our other RCI weeks*, it "greys" us out and says we have to call VC due to the "rule" (We have been there within last, both on exchanges and points bookings )... So owning does not have its priveleges when trading in... *just if you are using HGVC points*.


 _(emphasis added)_
Huh?  This is ambiguous and confusing.  Are you saying that the 1-in-4 rule is applied to you when you try use one of your "other RCI weeks" (not HGVC points) -- which makes sense --  but that, if you are just using HGVC points, then owning would have its "privileges," and thus that HGVC members do get a pass when using their points?


----------



## lawgs (Aug 22, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> _(emphasis added)_
> Huh?  This is ambiguous and confusing.  Are you saying that the 1-in-4 rule is applied to you when you try use one of your "other RCI weeks" (not HGVC points)
> 
> *YES*
> ...



*if one were to use RCI using HGVC points, either deposited or current, to exchange into HGVC ( not a wise use of points IMHO  ), you just might get blocked since it seems to be RCI that "flags" this activity*

thus, even if you own at HGVC, if you try to get the "rule" lifted when using RCI to trade into a resort even one that you own at, they seem to  flag you

when using HGVC points to get into a sister HGVC resort there are no restrictions


but you cannot use the argument/privilege statement " but i own at HGVC" and the "rule" should not apply to me....we have asked HGVC, the repsonse we got, 1 in 4 or whatever applies if you are trying to trade into a HGVC resort even though you may own there, if you have been there within the last 4 or whatever years

this is our experience concerning HGVC/RCI restrictions, other may report differently....

rick/cindy was asking if they waive the "rule" for owners "trading in through RCI", our experience has been NO they do not


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2009)

That's too bad.  I think Steve, UWSurfer told me that before.  I think that's a shame.  

When Shearwater had a 1-in-4 rule, we were able to trade in with our CO weeks because we owned a week at Shearwater.  So we could stay 2 weeks by exchanging in with one of the weeks.  

Must be Hilton blocking you, and not necessarily RCI.  Love the Hiltons in Orlando, but our favorite resort is always going to be Cypress Harbour, with no 1-in-? rules, and easy exchanging in all times of year.  

RCI doesn't give us anything anymore.  I am just bitter.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 22, 2009)

*Try Shearton*

Try the Sheraton Vistina Villages, the newer property.  It is beautiful and even they have the 1 in 4 rule, I must admit having stayed at several Sheraton's in twice in 4 years.  I know I will get blasted - do not take this as a given.  But Sheraton is such a large company - with many weeks and units, they always seemed to be very happy to have return guests.  RCI confirmed us twice within 3 years at Mountain Vista and twice in 2 years at the Sheraton Vistana Villages or Villages at Vistana - not sure of which, but it is the brand new property.  I called Sheraton before I confirmed and they sent me confirmation for all the stays.  I know that rightfully they could turn us away when we tried to check in - but with RCI confirmations and a Sheraton confirmation, I always felt pretty comfortable.  Just a thought.....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2009)

Floridaski said:


> Try the Sheraton Vistina Villages, the newer property.  It is beautiful and even they have the 1 in 4 rule, I must admit having stayed at several Sheraton's in twice in 4 years.  I know I will get blasted - do not take this as a given.  But Sheraton is such a large company - with many weeks and units, they always seemed to be very happy to have return guests.  RCI confirmed us twice within 3 years at Mountain Vista and twice in 2 years at the Sheraton Vistana Villages or Villages at Vistana - not sure of which, but it is the brand new property.  I called Sheraton before I confirmed and they sent me confirmation for all the stays.  I know that rightfully they could turn us away when we tried to check in - but with RCI confirmations and a Sheraton confirmation, I always felt pretty comfortable.  Just a thought.....



Most of the Vistana Villages trade through II, and no 1-in-4 rules apply at all.  It's a beautiful place, you are correct.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 23, 2009)

*We used RCI ?*

We used RCI, is it possible that they are dual affliated?

Also there is a property that used to be an Embassy - I think it is still called Grand Lakes, it is also very nice - this also was RCI.

We have both II and RCI, but I pulled my records and the Vistana and Mountain Vista both were RCI trades using our Morritts Grand weeks.  There is LOTS of inventory in Orlando - I bet you can get what you want.  Perhaps not DVC, but many are still very nice.  Good luck!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2009)

Floridaski said:


> We used RCI, is it possible that they are dual affliated?
> 
> Also there is a property that used to be an Embassy - I think it is still called Grand Lakes, it is also very nice - this also was RCI.
> 
> We have both II and RCI, but I pulled my records and the Vistana and Mountain Vista both were RCI trades using our Morritts Grand weeks.  There is LOTS of inventory in Orlando - I bet you can get what you want.  Perhaps not DVC, but many are still very nice.  Good luck!



RCI has very few deposits from Vistana Villages, but they have quite a few Vistana Resort.  They originally were dual-affiliated, Vistana Resort is even in Points, but II is definitely the preferred company for Sheraton/ Westin (Starwood), and for that I am grateful.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 23, 2009)

RCI should have no deposits for VV. I thought VV was II only.


----------



## GimmeMyWeek (Aug 23, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> There was no mention of a  1 in 4 rule, so I am trying to get a second week at Disney to extend our stay with an ongoing search. Since I don't have to deposit any points until the reservation is made I find the exchange process quite easy. The benefit to staying at a Disney property is the extra hours at Disneyworld and it takes less points for the reservations.



*How do you do an ongoing search on the HGVC/RCI website?*


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, I have an ongoing search for Disney for a 2 bdr for anytime in July.  I saw a 1 bdr for the 4th weekend and booked it. The reservationist confirmed with me that I still want to keep the ongoing search since I would like to stay 2 weeks.


----------



## GimmeMyWeek (Aug 23, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> Yes, I have an ongoing search for Disney for a 2 bdr for anytime in July.  I saw a 1 bdr for the 4th weekend and booked it. The reservationist confirmed with me that I still want to keep the ongoing search since I would like to stay 2 weeks.



*But theres no mechanism for doing an ongoing search on the RCI/HGVC website....so how did you do the `ongoing search` ?*


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2009)

GimmeMyWeek said:


> There's no mechanism for doing an ongoing search on the RCI/HGVC website....so how did you do the `ongoing search`?



You have to do it the old-fashioned way.
You pick up a phone, call the HGVC customer service center and ask to speak to an RCI specialist.


----------



## GimmeMyWeek (Aug 23, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> You have to do it the old-fashioned way.
> You pick up a phone, call the HGVC customer service center and ask to speak to an RCI specialist.



Thank you, I am new to HGVC ,so I never knew about the old-fashioned way


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Aug 23, 2009)

*4 in 1 rule in a nutshell:*

If I own two HGVC 7000 point contracts can I trade into Disney via RCI two years in a row?

Thanks -


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rangerusa1111 said:


> If I own two HGVC 7000 point contracts can I trade into Disney via RCI two years in a row?



Have these points been combined into a single account # or are they being kept separate for some reason?  If one account, you're just one person. But if separate, AFAIK, the system would "see" you as two different people.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2009)

GimmeMyWeek said:


> Thank you, I am new to HGVC, so I never knew about the old-fashioned way



The Member's Guide is your friend... even if you have to read it thru 4 -5 times to pass the exam.  Fortunately, its an open book test.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2009)

There is no 1 in 4 if you book a points (RCI Nightly) stay, but there is less inventory here.  If you book via standard (RCI Weeks Reservation) stay, then the 1 in 4 rule applies. 

At least this is how I understand it.


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 27, 2009)

Rangerusa1111 said:


> If I own two HGVC 7000 point contracts can I trade into Disney via RCI two years in a row?





Sandy Lovell said:


> There is no 1 in 4 if you book a points (RCI Nightly) stay, but there is less inventory here.  If you book via standard (RCI Weeks Reservation) stay, then the 1 in 4 rule applies.
> 
> At least this is how I understand it.


I don't think the "1 in 4" rule applies at all for HGVC members.  I have a 2BR booked for Sept. 2009 at BCV, and another 2BR booked for June 2010 at BWV.  AFAIK, they are both booked with weeks.


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Aug 27, 2009)

*HGVC for DVC*

If you are correct that would be nice.  I would like to trade into DVC with HGVC more than once every four years since I have plenty of HGVC points. My two toddlers DS and DD sort of enjoy that expensive overly commercialized place.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm a little unclear: is there a regional block if you own an orlando hgvc or do they trade another non-orlando hgvc resort into RCI on your behalf?  (or was that just in II?)  

thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 28, 2009)

chalee94 said:


> i'm a little unclear: is there a regional block if you own an orlando hgvc or do they trade another non-orlando hgvc resort into RCI on your behalf?  (or was that just in II?)
> 
> thanks.



I have heard others talking about a regional block with DVC.  So if you only own HGVC Orlando, you will likely be prohibited from a DVC reservation, unless you get someone to override the block.

I own Orlando and Hawaii HGVC points.  If I want DVC I could just direct them to use my Hawaii based points not my Orlando based points.


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 28, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have heard others talking about a regional block with DVC.  So if you only own HGVC Orlando, you will likely be prohibited from a DVC reservation, unless you get someone to override the block.
> 
> I own Orlando and Hawaii HGVC points.  If I want DVC I could just direct them to use my Hawaii based points not my Orlando based points.


I don't think the regional block applies to HGVC owners in Orlando.  As I understand it, HGVC has a master account with RCI where points/weeks are drawn from.  They don't know or care where you own when a reservation for DVC is booked; you just need to have the points in your account.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 28, 2009)

There was someone on TUG who said they had an issue, as the underlying points could not be from an Orlando resort.  Now come to think of it, that was an RCI weeks account.  I do not know if they will enforce that on the HGVC side of things.  Does anyone know for sure?  Has anyone booked DVC using HGVC?


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Aug 28, 2009)

*I recently booked two DVC reservations using HGVC*

That is why I was wondering about all this 4 in 1 rule talk.  RCI did not ask anything at all when I booked on the phone before the new online system.  They just deducted my HGVC points almost immediately and sent me a confirmation.


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 28, 2009)

Rangerusa1111 said:


> That is why I was wondering about all this 4 in 1 rule talk.  RCI did not ask anything at all when I booked on the phone before the new online system.  They just deducted my HGVC points almost immediately and sent me a confirmation.


I think all this discussion about "1 in 4" is confusing and unnecessary with regards to HGVC.  The only times I recall it being an issue is if the HGVC member also has other TS units and a separate RCI account. 

It simply does not apply to HGVC members.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to know.  I have other points and weeks accounts.  Points do not have 1 in 4 rules, but weeks do. 

So you are stating that HGVC usage in RCI is NOT subject to 1 in 4 rule, even if you are using the RCI weeks side of things.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2009)

Based on old TUG threads, it seems for HGVC members...

*1) the Orlando regional block doesn't apply* 
See TUG member SUEATTY's post in this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89856
NOTE:  HGVC members (including multi resort owners) never gets to choose which points to use for a HGVC reservation or a RCI exchange. For HGVC members, all HGVC points are the same except during the home resort booking window. So I believe as JonathanIT stated above "you just need to have the points in your account".

*2) the 1 in "n" rule applies for exchanges into non-HGVC resorts *
See TUG member JEG's post in this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95435
NOTE: Disney currently doesn't have a 1 in 4 rule (only the regional Orlando block rule). I believe the 1 in "n" rule follows what has been generally stated on TUG that the 1 in "n" rule is managed at an RCI account member level - see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74054


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Excellent Data*

Thanks so much for your valued input.  You are appreciated.
I (we) enjoy reading your posts when essential timeshare information is needed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 30, 2009)

*One more.... to address exchanges into HGVC resort*

*3) the 1 in "n" rule doesn't apply for exchanges back into HGVC resorts *
See TUG member TRAVELGUY's post in this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95435
NOTE: The 1 in "n" rule does not apply when using HGVC points for exchanges back into HGVC resorts. You may have to call to have the HGVC RCI rep override the rule when using HGVC points.


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I just booked my second Disney Reservation. I scored a 2 bdr this time. The kids will be happy they don't have to share a sofabed. Thank goodness the HGVC website came back online.


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm excited that my RCI search for a 2-Bedroom also came back and I was able to reserve a 2BR at *Boardwalk Villas* (!) for the exact week I needed in early June 2010.

I am such a happy HGVC owner since DVC rejoined RCI.  The occasional DVC stay I want fits perfect with RCI availability.  Otherwise, HGVC ownership offers so much more than DVC ownership, IMHO (West 57th is incredible!).  To think, I almost bought into DVC before they became available to us via RCI!


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on the June  reservation. I'm glad they trade with RCI too>


----------



## chriskre (Sep 9, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> RCI should have no deposits for VV. I thought VV was II only.



I was moved here at check in with an RCI last call when they first starting doing renovations last October.  :ignore:


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 17, 2009)

I spotted a few 2 bdr available for late july under points at 3 different DVC resorts.


----------

